
How Dungeons and Dragons Is Frighteningly Close to Real Life - kolemcrae
https://medium.com/@kolemcrae/how-dungeons-and-dragons-is-frightening-close-to-real-life-f2784ea8e927#.v11b4h9wg
======
arcanus
I've always wondered the moment where I finally resolved my childhood
difficulty in choosing a character class was actually an indication I was
growing into a personal identity in the real world.

I chose a mage, and always play as the one when afforded the opportunity in
any RPG. And now I am a scientist...

